# Rb20



## dave_id (Aug 24, 2003)

im just asking, but, would this fit under the hood? :dumbass:


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

dave_id said:


> im just asking, but, would this fit under the hood? :dumbass:


FIt? yes.

Work? yes.

Work without spending more than $ 20-30,000 in cash, ripping out the entire underchassis, cutting out the firewall, refabricating axles and whatnot, transplanting a rear suspension from a RWD Nissan and spending months upon months welding and re-fabricating a RWD platform into the Sentra?

No.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

It can be done cheaply of you have a sawzall and a MIG welder. Now making it pretty is another matter entirely...


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

wait....y did you guys cancel the idea of a fwd rb20??

its like the ka24 in the fwd altima to the ka in a 240/180 rwd.

rb20 with a custom trans box...that would be sick....someone try it...or crush my dreams by sayin the motor just wont work(


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

maxpower559 said:


> wait....y did you guys cancel the idea of a fwd rb20??
> 
> its like the ka24 in the fwd altima to the ka in a 240/180 rwd.
> 
> rb20 with a custom trans box...that would be sick....someone try it...or crush my dreams by sayin the motor just wont work(


Uhhh.... because it would stick out beyond the passenger's side front wheel. The RB is 36 inches long!!! Unless you somehow managed to put the gearbox in the oil pan like a 1959-1999 Austin Mini (later built by Rover group) there is no way to do a FWD RB20 swap! If a good 2 liter is all you want, an SR20 is the more logical choice.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hay!!! it was an idea;(.....maybe even create an super wide body chassis??? 

ok..ill stop while im not even ahead


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

W3rd.

a simpler reason would be that the KA is already made in an FWD version, whereas no RB series engine is. If you want to be nitpicky about it, you could still mount the RB longitudinally and use the front half of a GTS4 4wd system, but there's not enough room to mount it longitudinally inside the Sentra engine bay.

oh, heck, it won't work.


----------

